# Legio Custodes Grav Tank



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks kind of Eldar to me, but I like it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My god I love it, I like the ergonomic eldarish look, after all the Emperor was nicking a piece of their webway, what else was he tinkering with?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not in love. It's a neat design but I'm not sure that it fits entirely with the imperial aesthetic. 

It does sort of fit with with forge world jet bikes and the out riders. 



















It doesn't look like it could carry any troops though.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kind of like a floating sicarin, and I'm sure bigger nastier varients and transport varients will appear soon


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I need to get one of those. Is a Legio Custodes army on the horizon for me?? Maaaybe.


LotN


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)




----------

